# Those with EMS horses on Metformin



## moandben (7 April 2012)

Just interested in what dosage your horses are on ?


----------



## DAWSEY (7 April 2012)

My sons 11.2hh welsh x shetland is on 2 twice a day.


----------



## moandben (7 April 2012)

is that 4 of the 850g ?


----------



## DAWSEY (7 April 2012)

Yes, sorry should have put strength!! first post!!!


----------



## Milanesa (7 April 2012)

Hi my 12.2h native is on 10 per day..


----------



## WandaMare (7 April 2012)

I have a 13.2hh new forest pony on 6 of the 850mg tablets twice a day.


----------



## alsiola (7 April 2012)

moandben said:



			Just interested in what dosage your horses are on ?
		
Click to expand...

The dosage we currently use is 10mg/kg three times daily, if possible, or if not then 15mg/kg twice daily.


----------



## ALO (7 April 2012)

My 16hh is on 12 twice a day!he is a big horse though


----------



## superpony (7 April 2012)

My 14.1hh welsh x Arab is on 10 a day of the 850mg tablets.


----------



## celticmolly (7 April 2012)

My 14.1 Connie x TB mare has 7 x 850mg tablets, twice daily.

She has been on them for 12 months, and her blood tests (taken every 4 months) show that sugar levels reduced for the first 4 months, and then stabilized at a near-normal level (sorry, can't remember the "numbers").

In terms of grass intake, she is currently allowed 3 hours of grazing (wearing a muzzle) per day. It has taken 12 months of strict management to get from complete box rest, with just soaked hay, to the current situation, where she is stabled at night, and has a large, open, barn area, with monitored access to hay plus the 3 hours turnout mentioned above. 

In case anyone finds it helpful, she takes her tablets crushed to a powder in a very small meal consisting of a handful of both unmollassed Mollichaff and speedibeet, plus NAF multivitamins/minerals.


----------



## Zerotolerance (7 April 2012)

My 16.3 21 year old gelding has 10 tablets twice daily.


----------



## moandben (8 April 2012)

Thank you very much for all your replys.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (10 April 2012)

Our appy is on 15 twice aday of the 850mg. 
His last bloods we're perfect so after next bloods in aug going to see if we can lower dose. 

X


----------



## moandben (11 April 2012)

Anyone else. ?


----------



## paddy555 (12 April 2012)

where do you all get metformin from? do you buy it from the vet or get a prescription and buy online?


----------



## superpony (12 April 2012)

I get mine from my vet.


----------



## moandben (21 April 2012)

I get mine from the vet, cheaper to get online with a presciption though.


----------



## BlackVelvet (21 April 2012)

Mine was on 30 a day! 
Now hes on nothing and doing really well with a balanced diet and lots of exercise!


----------



## Slightlyconfused (21 April 2012)

Buy from vet, havent found it cheaper anywhere else, £14.75 for 300 tablet bottle and i use 3 a month  
Xx


----------

